# Bar-B-Q Time



## yellowiron (Mar 8, 2009)

Its that time of the year,So here is a shot to get you all inspired to break out the grill's and smokers.
Mike


----------



## mltoyz (Feb 23, 2009)

nice, but i bbq year round. rain a and snow dont stop me


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

That is a great layout.

I can smell the whole hog cooking.
John


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Wow, when I saw the title of this thread I thought it was some sort of pun talking about BAR (Bangor and Aroostook) :laugh: :retard:


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Very nice barbecue stand, though!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Boston&Maine said:


> Wow, when I saw the title of this thread I thought it was some sort of pun talking about BAR (Bangor and Aroostook) :laugh: :retard:


Is that a railroad? It kinda sounds like an Irish sausage concoction!


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Reckers said:


> Is that a railroad? It kinda sounds like an Irish sausage concoction!


Yes, BAR was a Maine shortline...


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Mmmmm....waiter....I'll have a big plate full of bangors with mashed aroostooks, and keep the Guiness coming!


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

Be careful who's around when you discuss BBQ.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K3chTCJExNQ&feature=related


----------



## tbar (Aug 7, 2010)

I'd be hitting that for a stack of ribs now and then


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

An excellent choice for the name!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Nothing to do with trains, but ...

Two years ago, we bought one of those monster stainless steel BBQ grills at Home Depot. Did our research, thought we were buying quality, etc. Well, for 2 years, we toiled in trying to keep the monster clean. The so-called "stainless" steel soon started to rust and corrode, and the fake-stainless silver paint on the bottom started to oxidize, too.

Anyway, we got tired of the frustration, and Craigs-listed sold the thing about a month ago. Listed and sold in about 15 minutes! Lost about 25% of our purchase price, but the monster is gone ... thankfully.

Instead ...

We've just picked up a small Weber Q-320 grill. Aluminum housing, with high-impact, heavy-duty plastic base. Very easy to clean. A smaller footprint (with fold-down side shelves), so much less impact on the back deck area. So far, we love it.

Stainless monster --- GONE.

Weber Q-320 --- so far, thumbs up.

Anyway ... nothing to do with trains, as I said. But that's my BBQ story ...

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> Nothing to do with trains, but ...
> 
> Two years ago, we bought one of those monster stainless steel BBQ grills at Home Depot. Did our research, thought we were buying quality, etc. Well, for 2 years, we toiled in trying to keep the monster clean. The so-called "stainless" steel soon started to rust and corrode, and the fake-stainless silver paint on the bottom started to oxidize, too.
> 
> ...


But what about the name? Great choice?

Yes they make that stuff with "cheap" stainless! You don't get what you pay for!
But as in all grills, eventually they all rot away. The aluminum will oxidize and corrode over time too. Best thing to do is build a brick one. But even with that you still will have to replace the "stainless" burners every so often.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

big ed said:


> But what about the name? Great choice?
> 
> Yes they make that stuff with "cheap" stainless! You don't get what you pay for!
> But as in all grills, eventually they all rot away. The aluminum will oxidize and corrode over time too. *Best thing to do is build a brick one.* But even with that you still will have to replace the "stainless" burners every so often.


Tried that, but it didn't work. Darned thing kept cracking and falling apart from rolling it in and out of the garage.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Reckers said:


> Tried that, but it didn't work. Darned thing kept cracking and falling apart from rolling it in and out of the garage.


You must have used the wrong cement. It should roll in and out of the garage just fine!:laugh:


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

I would have thought so. I knew people would be eating from it, so I used dental cement. Then I painted it with dental enamel. When I cooked on it, ya got 'cue you could really sink your teeth into!

By the way....did you know eating barbecue was originally associated with pirates?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

You guys are TOO funny !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ho/ttothemoss (Aug 19, 2010)

thats a nice little thing to add to your layout thats cool. nice job


----------

